# colorflow



## Scott Ritchie (Jun 14, 2012)

Im about to start workin on this 1 someone painted it with house paint.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 14, 2012)

If that's all house paint, then it's nice to see a solid attempt at matching the original colors :o That's admirable.

I just started working on the same bike.. mine is original paint but, unfortunately, missing the tank.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh, and the automobile style JC Higgins emblem makes your bike either a '50 or '51, I believe. 2 years had that only.


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jun 14, 2012)

Its not all house paint but some is.Does yours have the springer and batwing?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 15, 2012)

Scott Ritchie said:


> Its not all house paint but some is.Does yours have the springer and batwing?




Springer, yes, batwing mount is still present but light is gone. If your tank is mostly original paint and you ever decide to sell it, I'd offer handsomely  Otherwise, enjoy the project! They're classy bikes.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jun 19, 2012)

Scott Ritchie said:


> Im about to start workin on this 1 someone painted it with house paint.View attachment 55028




Nice one Scott!


----------

